# Topknot help



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I've been putting Ricky's hair in a topknot for a few weeks now, not every day, but a few times/week. I love to see his eyes and I think he looks so handsome with that ponytail atop his head. 

Question is,.... how do you get the topknot to lay flat on top of the head instead of sticking straight up in the air like Ricky's does? I've seen pups that are younger with a nice, flatter topknot and with the hair alongside each eye flalling nicely away from the face.

I use those small, plastic elastics from the dollar store.
Any suggestions?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Marj,
This link I found helpful:

http://www.cynadohavanese.com/

Under the topknot heading  Its a great site 

Maybe, some of the experts can fill in the blanks as to the technique to help us newbies out


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Excellent! Thank you, Helen. 

Now if only I can get Ricky to sit still for all this!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Marj, I won't take credit for that link because I just noticed I forgot to mention it was on the Good site for Grooming thread:

www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=551

Sorry about that.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I knew about the site for puppy cuts, but didn't even look at it more extensively. Thanks for pointing out that they have info on topknots as well! I'm spending a bit of time now browsing. Good site!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marj, do you happen to have a daughter? Did you ever put your own hair up in ponytails or pigtails? It's a very similar concept. You direct the ponytail to the direction you want it to sit. Make sure you put the band in with the hair already back, not straight up. You can also grab the furthest loop to the eyes and pull it back over the top to hold down the hair, so the band is angled better. (Not sure if you can get the visual from my words.)

It also helps if you double band like Cynado Havanese's site shows. That second band really helps to lay the hair down, but again, you have to make sure you don't band that second one straight up or your Hav's head will _really_ look funny.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, I do have a daughter and she was a breeze to comb/groom compared to Ricky when he's feeling feisty! lol I do see what you mean actually, makes sense. Thanks!!


----------

